# Just got my new bike and it's makings weird noise in the lowest gear



## Inspicues (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi,i just bought a sava warwinds 3.0 and went for a ride but I noticed that when my gear is on the lowest it starts to make weird noises, I am not cross chaining,my crank is on the higher setting while my cassette is on the lowest setting, the front derailleur is definitely not the cause of the sound there is still plenty of clearance and the rear derailleur seems to be OK? Maybe I am not checking the place I should be checking, any advice?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Pictures would help.
Description of the sound would help. 'Weird' doesn't describe anything. Is it constant? Intermittent? Squeaking? Rattling? Grinding? Ticking? etc etc etc.


----------



## Inspicues (Mar 30, 2021)

The sound is rattling I think?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Could you try to imitate the sound? Is it more of a "ch-ch-ch" sound, or a "clunka-clunka"?


----------



## Inspicues (Mar 30, 2021)

Clunka Clunka sound


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

think its as simple as the rear derailleur isnt adjusted and youre not getting into the cog fully. one of the limit screws on the rear derailleur isnt allowing the chain to sit fully on the last cog. my guess


----------



## Inspicues (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh, then what can I do to fix that?


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Inspicues said:


> Oh, then what can I do to fix that?


theres two screws on the rear of the rear derailleur beside each other one will limit how far the chain can go one direction and the other screw the other. so limits what cogs the chain can get onto. loosen one. but if you loosen the wrong one it could send the chain into your spokes so make sure you get the right one and do it while not riding. if the limit screw is overly limited you will have a chunk du chunk in the last gear or the chain wont even get onto that cog. this isnt hard to figure out and like riding a bike once you know what youre doing


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

put your bike in a stand or upside down, turn the cranks while shifting through the gears end to end, turn one screws then repeat running through the gears. if you lose access to a gear you know the screw is limiting acccess to that end of the cassette. and again beware you dont leave one of the screws so far the other way your chain gets dropped into your spokes while riding or even with the wheel going fast on a stand and can mess up your stuff

make a video of the noise and also show the rear derailleur and rear cassette straight down from above as youre turning the cranks if you can as well.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Inspicues said:


> Hi,i just bought a sava warwinds 3.0 and went for a ride but I noticed that when my gear is on the lowest it starts to make weird noises, I am not cross chaining,my crank is on the higher setting while my cassette is on the lowest setting, the front derailleur is definitely not the cause of the sound there is still plenty of clearance and the rear derailleur seems to be OK? Maybe I am not checking the place I should be checking, any advice?


The picture you show is not very clear, and your use of the term "lowest" suggests the smallest chain ring and biggest cog in the back while the picture suggests largest chain ring and smallest cog, so things are not clear at all. But if you're getting noise when in the smallest cog and biggest ring and the front derailleur cage is not rubbing, the the limit screw on the rear derailleur likely needs to be adjusted. Get down on your hands and knees and study the rear derailleur limit screws. You will see which one is limiting the travel of the derailleur when in the smallest cog and you will see whether the derailleur upper jockey pulley is directly aligned with the cog. Then you will understand which way to turn the screw. 

If instead the noise is when you're on the biggest cog in the back and smallest ring, same diagnosis. As Yogi Berra famously said, "You can observe a lot by watching." Bikes aren't that complicated but it requires you to actually look carefully at the machinery.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea, what he said and .....1 out of 3 pictures is in focus, throw that dam phone away.
When you take a picture from the rear, line up straight behind the top wheel of the RD.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

What your pictures show is considered the highest gear, not the lowest. 

To see how to check and adjust the rear derailleur, watch this video:


----------



## hcgaloi (Oct 4, 2016)

You may want to look at Shimano TRIM function of front derailleur if it's 11 speed groupset

Good luck


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> Yea, what he said and .....1 out of 3 pictures is in focus, throw that *dam phone* away.


You mean his phone can stop water?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Lombard said:


> You mean his phone can stop water?


Damn those dams!


----------

